# where to get a dvd player freeware?



## jng71886

i need a dvdplayer software like Powerdvd or windvd, but a freeware.  Does anyone know of one?


----------



## darkd3vil

umm look on download.com i dont know what freeware is but if its free look on download.com


----------



## Praetor

Have a look: http://www.afterdawn.com/software/video_software/video_players/
There are some free ones there i think.


----------



## jng71886

thanks for the help  

but the programs were limited trials or they lacked the necessary codecs.  

Is it possible to find a free codec/decoder to allow windows media player to play dvd's?  (that's what i was originally trying to do before i downloaded a trial of powerdvd)


----------



## Praetor

> or they lacked the necessary codecs


Have a visit at http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/48608


----------



## Nephilim

The codecs required to playback DVDs must be licensed so anything that includes said codec will be a paid-for program.

On the upside the basic versions of both PowerDVD and WinDVD can be had for under $10 on ebay


----------



## jng71886

thanks for your help. 

i think buying powerdvd over ebay is the easiest solution.          

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## flip218

Here's a free one:
http://www.cliprex.com/

Also the versions on eBay are OEM software.


----------

